# Kyle Lowry declares



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Delonte West = third guard.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Smart move by him. His March Madness wasn't greatly impressive, but if you're going to declare early, this is the draft to do it in if you want to make some money.

Delonte West would be a very good third guard, also.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HKF said:


>


I told you he'd listen to you. :bsmile:


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Can somone give me some info upon who he is and stuff? I've heard of him before, but I don't know anything about him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> I told you he'd listen to you. :bsmile:


When I hear the Nova fans trying to sell this kid short, I look at the system he played in and think of what Lowry can do for this team by his ability to push the rock and penetrate. He'll make Wally World's job much easier simply because of his penetration, not to mention he's a guard who grabs rebounds (defensive and offensive).

I really want him on the Celtics because I believe in what they have here. They just need a real PG (and not someone like Brevin Knight).


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Lowry is thug


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> Lowry is thug


:stupid:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

HKF said:


> :stupid:


Also now imagine if the Kansas duo declares, (Wright, Rush) either one can also be a key player who can play right away aand are probably the best fits for this team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They're not declaring and what does Brandan Rush do that this team doesn't have? As for Julian Wright people think he's the next Magic Johnson or some BS like that, but dude is a SF. The team has Gerald Green, they don't need him.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

HKF said:


> They're not declaring and what does Brandan Rush do that this team doesn't have? As for Julian Wright people think he's the next Magic Johnson or some BS like that, but dude is a SF. The team has Gerald Green, they don't need him.


What we do need is an athletic defender


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

2nd round pick look for Bobby Jones out of Washington. He is a terrific defensive player (or will be on the pro level).

Just to keep this mind, some of the best defensive players in the NBA (Raja Bell, Bruce Bowen, Ben Wallace, Greg Buckner, Quinton Ross) were either 2nd round picks or undrafted. Drafting athletic defenders in the top 10 is just stupid, unless it's a center.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HKF said:


> 2nd round pick look for Bobby Jones out of Washington. He is a terrific defensive player (or will be on the pro level).
> 
> Just to keep this mind, some of the best defensive players in the NBA (Raja Bell, Bruce Bowen, Ben Wallace, Greg Buckner, Quinton Ross) were either 2nd round picks or undrafted. Drafting athletic defenders in the top 10 is just stupid, unless it's a center.


I like Lowry on Boston, especially if Rivers is really leaving. Boston does need someone to move Szczerbiak to the bench, though. Because right now Pierce gets the task of covering opponents' best wing scorer, and he can't do that and carry the offensive load at the same time. Well, he can, he just can't do it for more than a few weeks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Moving Wally to the bench = clubhouse cancer. We know this. I think the Celtics need to worry about outscoring teams till the playoffs then don't worry about who Paul has to guard (just my personal opinion).


----------



## Seth (Feb 27, 2004)

DWest Superstar said:


> What we do need is an athletic defender


Tony Allen?..


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Seth said:


> Tony Allen?..


...That won't be in jail


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> What we do need is an athletic defender


Kedrick Brown?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HKF said:


> Moving Wally to the bench = clubhouse cancer. We know this.


Uh-oh, now this board's biggest race-baiter will come along to declare you an evil racist for casting aspersions on Wally's "outstanding character". :bsmile:

They still need a do-it-all sort on the wing because Szczerbiak is seriously a disaster under pressure. I swear that if I see him go lumbering into the lane to put up one more soft floater that gets blocked, keying an opposition fast break basket I'm locking him in a gym with Chris Herren until he gets hooked on "playing horse", at which point I'll send him him out motorcycling with Jay Williams.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We do not have a second-round pick, surprisingly, but it shouldn't be too hard to trade for one. Bobby Jones would be a great selection in the second-round. Unlike Justin Reed, Jones can actually defend as well as advertised.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Uh-oh, now this board's biggest race-baiter will come along to declare you an evil racist for casting aspersions on Wally's "outstanding character". :bsmile:


do have any desire to talk about basketball? Any time a white player is mentioned you bring up race yet you never bring up race with non-white players. The true race-baiter is you. The only difference is you run around here calling whilte players ****** etc. Other posters talk about hoops.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> We do not have a second-round pick, surprisingly, but it shouldn't be too hard to trade for one. Bobby Jones would be a great selection in the second-round. Unlike Justin Reed, Jones can actually defend as well as advertised.


Not surprisingly, they sent one of them to the Hornets for AnIckau and dealt another two to Minnesota as part of the Szczerbiak trade. The only caution on Lowry is going to be the fact that he isn't tall, and isn't a lights out shooter, so I can see him landing in Doc Rivers doghouse very quickly. Lowry would be good in a push the pace-attack the rim offense, but we don't play that style here.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Lowry seems a lot like Marcus Banks and he want getting in this year, I dont see how Lowry would play a lot. I like Marcus Banks and felt he should have played and shouldnt have been traded but the fact is he didnt play much.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Doc Rivers needs to be let go.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HKF said:


> Doc Rivers needs to be let go.


Believe me, we know. Unfortunately he got four years and $20 million, and I'm not sure our owners want to spend ten large gassing the Bad Doctor. The owners _have_ been spreading the rumour that Rivers is returning to TNT through their favourite Page 2 lapdog, but until Rivers makes some sort of announcement I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i really dont get what all the fuss is about lowry


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i really dont get what all the fuss is about lowry


i'm w/ you here man. i havent heard of him at all.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Think Marcus Banks, but with greater point guard potential.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

sooooooo what ur saying is he'll waste 3 yrs in boston and become good somewhere else???


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It depends on whether Doc Rivers is coach. Also, I should mention that Lowry is a better player than Marcus. They just have similar styles.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

jameer nelson has taken him under his wing...lowry is still a bit raw, but if he can develop a half decent shot, he can be a solid pro.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Marcus Banks never had a killer crossover.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The act of badgering is not effective under the circumstance of one being fans of both players in question. Then again, you have never been a fan of logical remarks.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

nah prem hes right...banks couldnt get passed a defender if his life depended on it he was so damn slow


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

the only true way I see Lowry is what all you think Marcus Banks can be


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> nah prem hes right...banks couldnt get passed a defender if his life depended on it he was so damn slow


You can be the fastest man on the world and not have a sweet crossover. Banks was very quick but he was never that ballhandler that could blow by you with ease, if he could he would still be here


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

His first-step is quite good, actually. Crossover ability and first-step is too unrelated characteristics of basketball.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Premier
> Most Valuable Player


More like most valuable teammates.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Kyle Lowry declares*

Early Christmas for Premier :biggrin:

What happened to your boy Brandon Roy??


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

> Most Valuable Player


I don't see a Steve Nash avvy.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> *Kyle Lowry declares*
> 
> Early Christmas for Premier :biggrin:
> 
> What happened to your boy Brandon Roy??


#5: Toronto.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Prem, can you change your avatar? Every time I see it, I want to throw up.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Prem, can you change your avatar? Every time I see it, I want to throw up.


 ditto.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Prem, can you change your avatar? Every time I see it, I want to throw up.




i 3rd this...


especially the "Most Valuable Player"...HA...maybe of this playoff series so far but definitely not during the season...definitely not


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He's a better choice than the guy that apparently won (though Nowitzki and James were the real MVP-worthy players, in my opinion).


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Add me 4th to the list of wanting to puke over the Kobe Avi.
I don't think Lowry would play here bc of Doc who's staying and I think he's a couple years away which isn't what we need right now. I'd still rather have Marcus Williams if we don't trade the pick.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Kobe > Our entire team


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> He's a better choice than the guy that apparently won (though Nowitzki and James were the real MVP-worthy players, in my opinion


Agreed.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> He's a better choice than the guy that apparently won (though Nowitzki and James were the real MVP-worthy players, in my opinion).




theres a difference between most VALUABLE player and most OUTSTANDING player...sure nowitzki and bron and kobe are more outstanding players but none of them do what nash does...nash takes bums on any other team and makes them play like stars...is it a coincidence that q-richardson led the league in 3s last yr and this year he never even hit 20 points...is it a coincidence that boris diaw was "Awful" (Prem ;-)) in atlanta and now hes a triple double threat every night...is it a coincidence that tim thomas is a bum anywhere esle but he is a BIG part of the suns now that hes there...no...its not a coincidence...the constant is steve nash...and if u ask me would i rather have one great individual star or one star that makes every one of the other 4 guys on my team exponentially better...ima take the latter...AND dont forget they won over 50 games without amare one of the best pf in the league...why is he one of the best??...yea cuz of steve nash...put amare with marbury and he doesnt look like half the player nash makes him look like...im outtttttt


----------

